# Kickapoo Crappie 11-06-2010



## iCdeez (Jan 24, 2010)

Well here is the kickapoo catch. Its that time of year again. For any non believers please feel free to count or just come by broken arrow and see em for yourself.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

There you go!!!! Tell Anderson to start hauling those Arkansas shiners.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

would you share the pattern with us?


----------



## iCdeez (Jan 24, 2010)

There is only one pattern that always comes to my mind when people want to know where to fish. The best place to try is the water. If you dont get out there and try you will never catch anything. Try in 10-16 foot of water between 4-8 feet deep. obviously the shallower the water the shallower you will catch the fish. Look for good structure that you can actually get your hook into. The way I look at it is if im not getting hung up im fishing in the wrong spot. The fish are biting pretty wierd right now they might be biting in a 2 foot diameter and if you get 2 inches out of it you might not get a bite but if you move over a bit you will pick one up. Tight lines to all and good luck.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Very nice , I guess being in the right spot helps. I am a rookie when it comes to catching crappie. We will be back next weekend. Thanks for the report. rob


----------



## lurepopper (Apr 25, 2007)

*i put some structure out there!*

i put my anchor out there last year! salt water guy here what type anchor do yall use in the creek?


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

iCdeez said:


> There is only one pattern that always comes to my mind when people want to know where to fish. The best place to try is the water. If you dont get out there and try you will never catch anything. Try in 10-16 foot of water between 4-8 feet deep. obviously the shallower the water the shallower you will catch the fish. Look for good structure that you can actually get your hook into. The way I look at it is if im not getting hung up im fishing in the wrong spot. The fish are biting pretty wierd right now they might be biting in a 2 foot diameter and if you get 2 inches out of it you might not get a bite but if you move over a bit you will pick one up. Tight lines to all and good luck.


I didnt ask you WHERE to fish--I asked you about a pattern. There's a difference. I got the water part figured out. I didnt ask you where you caught them to avoid a smartass response like "in the mouth" or "in the water" Looks like it didnt work.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

lurepopper said:


> i put my anchor out there last year! salt water guy here what type anchor do yall use in the creek?


It doesn't take much...I use a home made one....a flower pot filled with concrete and tie on. Just drop it over the side and tie off. No big deal if lost. Also the brush makes good tie off points and an anchor isn't needed often.


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

I lost 6 anchors 2 years ago....only lost 1 anchor this year.....wooo hoooo.
man IC, you wearing out them crappie....I went up kickapoo a wk ago and didn't get anything but a big cat.......
i was going to fish kickapoo yesterday...sunday...but hopped in back of the house for LMB.....caught a good 4 lber......
Maybe this afternoon.....actually was going to go night fishing last night but the generator won't stayed fired up....so i cancelled that.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Icdeez, I spent most of my 3dz minnows hauling out crappie just over 9", lol. 
Sometimes two at a time on a double rig. 
I caught them in a lot of different places and when I had four minnows left I changed spots, like you said maybe 3" that was deeper and caught 2 keepers and then used bits of minnows to catch 4 more 9" ones.
My next trip I will be forewarned and buy plenty of minnows!


----------



## iCdeez (Jan 24, 2010)

wwind3 said:


> I didnt ask you WHERE to fish--I asked you about a pattern. There's a difference. I got the water part figured out. I didnt ask you where you caught them to avoid a smartass response like "in the mouth" or "in the water" Looks like it didnt work.


 Like I was stating there isnt a difinitive pattern to catching crappie. If you fished the creek last season you would understand this. I told you the best scenarios to look for it wasnt a smart *** response. If I had hole to tell you to go catch limit after limit I would believe me just ask SS I have shared a few spots of mine with him. If you dont like my advice dont call it a smart *** remark next time read it a bit closer and you will see what Im talking about.


----------



## Tre5 (Nov 26, 2007)

Chris, I see you started the report for catching crappie at Broken Arrow. This was the report alot of the people in Houston was waiting to hear. While most of us was sitting in a tree stand or box blind Broken Arrow was the place to be. I know my father and I didnt see anything at the lease so now our attention is now sent on coming your way. At least I know my dad will this week and I'm not real sure when I'll get a free day to head that way. Hopefully after the holidays like last year, but keep the reports coming I'll send more people from Houston your way.

Just a side bar anyone who has heard anything about Broken Arrow crappie fishing Chris will give you all the info you need to catch these fish. Now take this info and go out there and enjoy a day of great crappie fishing at Broken Arrow.

See ya soon take it easy Chris.


----------



## iCdeez (Jan 24, 2010)

Tre5 said:


> Chris, I see you started the report for catching crappie at Broken Arrow. This was the report alot of the people in Houston was waiting to hear. While most of us was sitting in a tree stand or box blind Broken Arrow was the place to be. I know my father and I didnt see anything at the lease so now our attention is now sent on coming your way. At least I know my dad will this week and I'm not real sure when I'll get a free day to head that way. Hopefully after the holidays like last year, but keep the reports coming I'll send more people from Houston your way.
> 
> Just a side bar anyone who has heard anything about Broken Arrow crappie fishing Chris will give you all the info you need to catch these fish. Now take this info and go out there and enjoy a day of great crappie fishing at Broken Arrow.
> 
> See ya soon take it easy Chris.


Its been a while Tre5 Lookin forward to seeing you and your dad come out and tear em up again. You have the number just give me a shout before you come out or look on here Ill keep you updated. Tight Lines.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Nice catch and good eating. I can't go till maybe mid december so you and SS catch some for me.


----------



## Fishon21 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Icdeez*

Nice meat haul i'll be seeing ya'll after the flounder stop eating,
I am now a member of the 2cool family , i'll be up with my 4 legged
boy Titan he is dying to see your big yellow boy, PM me .
See you soon God willing and the creek don't rise.
Terry:texasflag


----------



## iCdeez (Jan 24, 2010)

Fishon21 said:


> Nice meat haul i'll be seeing ya'll after the flounder stop eating,
> I am now a member of the 2cool family , i'll be up with my 4 legged
> boy Titan he is dying to see your big yellow boy, PM me .
> See you soon God willing and the creek don't rise.
> Terry:texasflag


We are glad to have you here with us Terry. Lookin forward to seeing Titan again but unfortunately we had to put BooBoo down. He had real bad heart worms and he wasnt gonna make it much longer so we had to put him out of his misery. He will be sorely missed.


----------



## Fishon21 (Jul 16, 2010)

*My regards*



iCdeez said:


> We are glad to have you here with us Terry. Lookin forward to seeing Titan again but unfortunately we had to put BooBoo down. He had real bad heart worms and he wasnt gonna make it much longer so we had to put him out of his misery. He will be sorely missed.


Sorry about BooBoo , he's in a better place now .
see ya soon.
Fishon21rosesm


----------



## slippindrag (Sep 21, 2010)

icdeez, nice catch on the crappie, hope the youngster helped haul some in.


----------

